

Microsoft’s Augmented Reality 3D HoloDesk Lets You Play With Balls In Real Time - nickfrost
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/21/microsofts-augmented-reality-3d-holodesk-lets-you-play-with-balls-in-real-time/

======
dkersten
Something similar from a few years ago:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-P1zZAcPuw>

Unless I missed it, the microsoft HoloDesk does not provide tactile feedback
like the one in the outube video. Still cool though.

~~~
thefool
How would one do that?

Lasers? Focused blasts of air?

~~~
dkersten
Its explained in one of the video (at 1:00). Basically they use a focused
ultrasonic beam to create tactile feedback.

------
cachemoney
Who writes these titles?

~~~
MrVitaliy
Same thought. Wonder if those titles are generated simply for a more
descriptive url. In that case, I think writers are missing their target
audience - humans.

Also this particular title strikingly resembles typical MS's writing signature
such as "Buy a home, get a US visa, Senators propose"

See
[http://bottomline.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/10/20/8413642-buy...](http://bottomline.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/10/20/8413642-buy-
a-home-get-a-us-visa-senators-propose)

You would certainly get a low mark at an elementary writting class for a paper
title like that.

------
sethbannon
It's funny to think of how primitive this will seem in a decade's time -- like
the first TVs or the first cell phones.

------
DharmaSoldat
Love the title. Though it made me think the video would be something
different.

"Ghost in the Shell"-style tech is the way of the future.

Anyone else excited about the yet unreleased Sony HMD?

------
jarin
Kind of makes you wonder why "Microsoft Research" isn't just "Microsoft".

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Because "Microsoft Research" doesn't have to consider silly things like profit
(or even marketability), that's for big MS to figure out.

~~~
tomjen3
You become the first company to launch a phone that can be interacted with in
3D, you become very, very profitable.

~~~
contextfree
Not if your phone costs thousands of dollars to manufacture and you haven't
yet worked out how to make the 3D interaction actually useful for anything.

------
rick888
..and here I thought I could already do that.

------
pshapiro
At last.

